# iMac G5 - extinction inopinée



## spritek (25 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, mon Imac souffre depuis hier d'extinction inopinée (quatre pour l'instant). Elles ne peuvent selon moi être due à la chaleur car l'iMac tournait depuis peu de temps. Il s'agit d'un iMac G5 2Ghz 20'' 1Go tournant sous 10.4.7. Il n'y a pas de périphériques usb exotiques connecté et la ram est selon moi à mettre hors de cause vu que cela fait plus de 6 mois qu'elle est dans le mac. Les applications qui étaient en exécution étaient: mail, iTunes, safari, adium et linotype fontexplorerX. C'est un problème très embêtant... merci pour votre aide.


----------



## bugman (25 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est ce que je peux voir (sur le forum) d'iMac s'&#233;teindre tout seul actuellement ! 
Devrais je commencer &#224; m'inqui&#233;ter ?


----------



## spritek (25 Juillet 2006)

J'ai changé le bloc multiprise et le problème semble réglé, du moins je l'espère.

Edit: il n'en est rien


----------



## Souvaroff (26 Juillet 2006)

Avec La Chaleur exessive, le systeme va normalement mettre l'ordi en veille & non pas l'eteindre entierement
Chez moi il tourne constamment, et les variations de temparatures sont entre 55 &  79° et il ne s'arrete pas
Autrement je n'ai Aucun soucis Je suis maintenant sur un Onduleur mais, meme avant aucun problemes

C'est un point qui m'inquiete car en effet visiblement cela surviens sur des iMac G5 une fois que les gars l'ont depuis 1 an (un peu comme moi quoi) & Tous ils l'ont depuis eviron 1 an et ca commence a deconner :mouais:


----------



## chounim (26 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que je peux voir (sur le forum) d'iMac s'éteindre tout seul actuellement !
> Devrais je commencer à m'inquiéter ?




J'ai l'impression que les problemes se tournent majoritairement vers les 20" ( en iMac en tous cas...)

on est sauvés? huhu


----------



## Pooley (26 Juillet 2006)

ouah j'ose pas imaginer ce qui va m'arriver en rentrant à Paris...avec la chaleur qu'il fait en plus -_-


----------



## amalez (26 Juillet 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que les problemes se tournent majoritairement vers les 20" ( en iMac en tous cas...)
> 
> on est sauvés? huhu



Bonjour à tous,

Même problème pour moi mais avec un Imac 17 revA. Depuis novembre 2004, je suis à 3 cartes-mère (affichage, ventilo, ...)
Lundi j'ai eu Apple qui va me changer la machine contre une neuve (core duo), en esperant ne pas avoir de problème avec le nouveau.


----------



## mw3 (27 Juillet 2006)

J'ai rencontré ce problème sur deux Imac g5 20" revB, le premier a commencé à déconné en avril (donc bien avant la canicule), le second en juin.

J'ai recupéré avant-hier un des deux Imac  en SAV, le problème était lié à l'alim.

Un défaut de fabrication concerne toute une série d'alim, problème finissant par griller la carte-mère.

Le mac récupéré avait déjà eu un changement d'alim (et de carte-mère...), mais elle faisait partie de la mauvaise série : re-carte-mère grillée !

D'après le personnel du SAV, Apple a indentifié le problème et remplace les alims par une nouvelle série.

L'Imac avec la nouvelle alim est en fonctionnement depuis 48h dans une pièce (volontairement) surchauffée (36° hier) et ne présente aucun symptôme, les ventillos ne font aucun bruit, aucun indice de surchauffe...


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Juillet 2006)

& ca surviens toujorus après 1 an?
Parce que comme je l'ai dit, j'ai aussi un 20" & je n'ai toujours eu aucuns soucis


----------



## mw3 (27 Juillet 2006)

j'ai acheté 3 Imac 20", 2 en juillet et 1 en août de l'année dernière...

Les 2 de juillet ayant un numéro de série commençant par W8525 ont fini au SAV juste avant la fin de la garantie.

Le troisième, de la série W8530, n'a, jusqu'à présent, pas présenté de problème...


----------



## spritek (28 Juillet 2006)

Bon, mon numéro de série commence par W8525... Parfois il se coupe au bout de 5min, puis maintenant ça fait déjà plus de 10h que c'est ok. J'ai acheté ce mac il y a moins d'un an à la fnac et je n'ai pas d'apple care mais il doit être sous garantie fnac je suppose. Dois-je allé les voir ou bien me rendre à un centre de réparation apple agrée (cami?). En tant que mac user ravi je n'ose imaginé devoir me séparer pour une période plus ou moins longue de la bête :rateau: dois-je encore un peu attendre histoire de voir comment ça évolue ou bien agir au plus vite?

edit: vu sur le forum d'apple support


----------



## Souvaroff (28 Juillet 2006)

le mien est un CK52 Je suis dedans aussi ou pas? ou sinon ou chercher?


----------

